
Virtual Reality Takes Consciousness Research into Mystic Realms - egusa
http://sociable.co/technology/virtual-reality-consciousness/
======
hinchlt
VR is getting mystical with experiencing death before death, treating
depression, time travel, and lucid dreaming.

What else can VR show us once the doors of perception have been cleansed?

